# Wheel poll thread--final pick



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

The KOKO ones... It was a hard choice i like them all except the first one. The Koko ones look more race type.

Finally did the poll bro lol.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The first ones are the reference towards the size of the TL's wheel-well with 20's.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

19"









20"


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

20" look good on our cars but IMO 18" and 19" look the best. Those KOKO wheels are BA!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I hope you were joking about the TL rims being nice, those are way overused and kinda donk IMO .

As for the others, the niche's have been done, The Koko's are bland, and the 2Crave 5 spoke looks better out of the two. As for the Gianelle's, i'm on the fence, but I think they'd look pretty sick on the Cruze.

In the end, 5 spoke 2Crave, or Gianelle.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

You're going to sacrifice a **** of a lot of ride comfort going below a profile of 40mm. I personally would go with 18" but if you really want that look then go with the 19". 20" is just a step too far with this car. You throw all ride comfort and handling out the window.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

If you wanna fill the archs up go 19s if you wanna go low get 18s.Im loven those kokos,look like some vossens.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> I hope you were joking about the TL rims being nice, those are way overused and kinda donk IMO .
> 
> As for the others, the niche's have been done, The Koko's are bland, and the 2Crave 5 spoke looks better out of the two. As for the Gianelle's, i'm on the fence, but I think they'd look pretty sick on the Cruze.
> 
> In the end, 5 spoke 2Crave, or Gianelle.


The TL rims were just for reference...they looked ok in person, but the concept has be ran already. I personally like the 5 spoke 2craves better than the koko's, however not sure if I wanted to go 18"...


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> If you wanna fill the archs up go 19s if you wanna go low get 18s.Im loven those kokos,look like some vossens.


Just had an Audi RS5 at work with a nice pair of Vossens.


----------

